# Term limits for deacons



## Nebrexan (Feb 15, 2015)

I've found several threads dealing with term limits for elders and deacons, but no polls to provide an idea of how common they are.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 15, 2015)

I put other - The Holy Spirit ordains. Therefore who can limit it?


----------



## joebonni63 (Feb 15, 2015)

yeah love them or hate them god put them in office......... on that note how many people leave a church because a deacon was put in. saying i never go to that church again if they put in those kind of deacons.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Feb 15, 2015)

I did not realize some reformed Churches had predetermined terms


----------



## Edward (Feb 15, 2015)

joebonni63 said:


> on that note how many people leave a church because a deacon was put in. saying i never go to that church again if they put in those kind of deacons.



If the congregation elects a morally unqualified man to the diaconate, it may tell you a lot about that church and its leadership. Leaving may well be an appropriate action.


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (Feb 15, 2015)

Edward, my intention is not to derail the thread, but I read a post last week where you were saying that absent heresy one shouldn't leave a church, without a better place to go. I'm kind of confused on why this may be reason and not worshipping God in ways He has not commanded. Clarification would help me understand.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 15, 2015)

I think what Edward was saying, is don't leave the only church option one has to nothing, unless it is heretical or I would add, unless you are being forced to sin. If there are options the picture changes considerably.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Feb 15, 2015)

We don't have a permanent building, so the deacon work is consistently difficult on the deacons, since we have to set up and take down every Sunday. We work three years and then roll off for one year.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Feb 15, 2015)

Some places have a mandatory year off ... but they can start again after if elected


----------



## aadebayo (Feb 16, 2015)

The irony is that I have just been put forward to become a deacon at my fellowship.


----------



## matt01 (Feb 16, 2015)

aadebayo said:


> The irony is that I have just been put forward to become a deacon at my fellowship.



How is that ironic?


----------



## Edward (Feb 16, 2015)

Ryan J. Ross said:


> Edward, my intention is not to derail the thread, but I read a post last week where you were saying that absent heresy one shouldn't leave a church, without a better place to go. I'm kind of confused on why this may be reason and not worshipping God in ways He has not commanded. Clarification would help me understand.



First, my apologies for derailing the thread. 

I don't see my two statements as inconsistent, but do concede that I may have been less clear. 

The starting point, of course, would be, " The purest Churches under heaven are subject both to mixture and error; and some have so degenerated, as to become no Churches of Christ, but synagogues of Satan" 

If it is a synagogue of Satan, you should leave, even if there is nothing better available. Absent that, you shouldn't leave unless there is something better available, since where you end up is also going to have error. (A restatement, I hope, of my older post). Now, if they are electing men that have grave moral shortcomings, you need to ask 'why'. And the answer to that 'why' may well lead you to a point where you see that it is appropriate to leave for something better. (A restatement, I hope, of my earlier post.) 

I hope that this clarifies things. And I'm a bit flattered that you recall my earlier post.


----------



## Edward (Feb 16, 2015)

Now that I've created a bit of a rabbit trail, let me get back to the subject of this thread. 

Our church recognizes that ordination to the diaconate is until resignation or removal, but a term on the active diaconate is four years from ordination. the active diaconate attends the meetings and votes when called upon to do so. Those not presently installed are still expected to engage in their diaconal duties and serve within the church. If called back to the active diaconate, one is re-installed, and usually serves a shortened one or two year term instead of a full four years. I served a full term, rotated off for a couple of years, served another two years, rotated off again for a year, and am presently serving a one year term.


----------

